# eastern ohio saugeye tournament saltfork lake



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We are having our third tournament of the year at saltfork June 7th. Take off is 7:00 am.
$40.00 per boat and $5.00 per person for big fish.
Hope to see you there. Any more questions please pm me.

Thanks,
Brock


----------

